

Ask HN: What do you think about the design of my website? - nej
http://nej.cc/

======
nej
Here's the design for my new website. The stars fade in one by one in a and
they continue to fade in and out in a subtle fashion. The clouds also go left
to right continuously. All animations, the stars and clouds are done using
CSS, the only JavaScript used is starting the position of the clouds and the
number of stars, which is dynamic per your screens resolution + random
positions throughout the screen. Thanks!

~~~
vukmir
>"The stars fade in one by one in a and they continue to fade in and out in a
subtle fashion. The clouds also go left to right continuously."

Until I read your description I didn't even notice it.

Your homepage has a lot of scrolling and too little (and too vague)
information. Looking at it I don't know who you are, what you do, and what you
are offering.

Your website is certainly nice and modern looking, but it doesn't tell me what
I want, as a visitor, to know. Consider answering the following questions on
your homepage:

    
    
       Who are you?
       What do you do?
       Why would I want what you're offering?
       How do I contact you?
    

P.S. I'm sorry if I come across as overly negative (or rude). That was not my
intention.

~~~
nej
Thanks for the suggestions Vukmir. I'll see how I can incorporate some of the
mentioned ideas on the website.

------
michaelpinto
As a total stranger hitting your landing page I have no idea what you do — so
I had to go first scroll down the homepage, realize there was nothing there
and the go one click to your about page. Also the description "consulting" is
a bit generic and makes me think of straight business consulting.

One last thing: You should have a call to action above the fold as well even
if it's just a phone number.

~~~
nej
Thank you for your feedback Michael. I will definetely implement the
improvements you've mentioned.

